# any experienced input toward this recent cross?



## AJs Dogs (Nov 4, 2012)

About 6 yrs ago we got a female from michigan that was heavy bred off of Stephanys ch Homer. We bred her to our dog that was a very heavy bred lonzos Danger, great grandson to adams ch zebo. This produced jack a very impressive dog. At 4yrs old we bred him to a heavy bred Jeep girl of my wifes, who's pedigree carried about a quarter lonzos Danger on the mothers side. At 6yrs old this is her first breed, and his, we are very anxious to see how they turn out. Any experienced input towards the turnout of this cross will be greatly appreciated. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Heave no experience with the exact cross. But i think it would produce some exceptional animals. I would imagine with great solid bone and capable of being awesome athlets. Best of luck would love to hear how they turn out.


----------



## AJs Dogs (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for your thoughts on that breed will let you know how they turn out. Like the dog you got pictured fine looking animal.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks he's young in that pic. I some day will add a good lonzo dog to the yard. Just mysekf not a huge jeep fan. In my opinion it is hard to find giod in a ober used line not saying tou can't just have to find the right people. Guess it is the same that dog in my photo is down fro Yellow. True to with this "line" you have to know the people your working with to know if the dogs are any good since so mamy habe bred this line way to much. God luck woul like to see pics of the both dogs if you got em.


----------

